# I take trazodone for sleep



## Guest (Jun 21, 2001)

20 to 30 min.after I take trazadone 50mg and I can't form words.LOL I sleep like a baby for 6 hrs no waking up a dozen times a night.The thing that worries me is I don't think I would wake up if there was an emergency.I will not take it everynight because of this.I know I feel better the next day when I take it at night,but I am afraid to take it everynight.Does anyone else take this??How does it make you feel?Oh and I don't have the nightmares if I take it.A friend of mine went into the stress center(he really wigged out)and they gave him trazodone.Does anyone take this??? How does it make you feel??I have thought about cutting the pills,but I forget when I take it(fibro fog).


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Gizmo:I don't know much about trazadone, so I can't help you there. You can try cutting it in half and see how you sleep with that dosage or talk to your doc about getting something else. Do you know if this med comes in a lower dose? I've taken meds where I'm so out of it that I thought the same thing. That if the house was on fire I'd still be asleep. I remember taking a med years ago called Halcion for insomnia. I would still feel the effects of it at noon time. Got off of that stuff fairly quickly. Best bet would be to talk to your doc again, maybe this stuff comes in a lower dosage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

Well I cut the pill in half and 2 hrs later I was still wide awake.So I guess that isn't the answer.I just wondered if that happened to anyone else.Thanks...LaDonna


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Ladonna, how about trying to take it earlier in the evening. I'm not sure if that is possible for you, but I had the same problem with a med. I would wake up so drowsy and feeling like I was hung over. I started taking it earlier and it did help somewhat.Good luck.


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I, too, take 50mg trazodone before bed and usually sleep very soundly. I used to worry about being able to wake up in an emergency, particularly when my husband was out of town. However, I found that I was able to wake up with no problem when my daughter cried during the night (and fall asleep immediately after attending to her), so I no longer worry. I think our subconsciouses, which I believe never sleep, watch out for us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2001)

Hi Gizmo:I take trazadone too. I started out with 10 mil and felt the same as you do. I am up to 100 - 150 a night and am starting to develope problems sleeping again. I have been on the drug for abou 5 years now. The things you are experiencing will pass or you might talk to your Dr. about cutting the amount. Good luck!


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

I take 50mg trazodone also & it's help my sleep tremendously. Used to be up a zillion times a nite but sleeping thru much better now. An emergency will wake you up though I think. I know when my son was sick a few times, he had no prob getting me awake tho I did feel a little groggy at the time, but had no trouble falling back to sleep.------------------Loving, caring, healing thoughts...mazzyhttp://members.home.net/cwhite49/"We help others, not by interfering with their lives nor by imposing our ideas on them, but always by acting in a spirit of sympathy & self-identification with them in their troubles & joys."


----------

